# Is it cruel to keep pot plants?



## Sdaji (May 21, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm having an ethical problem. I'm concerned that my pot plants aren't living as fulfilled a life as they could be. I have plants which naturally grow in moist areas, they naturally hear the water flowing (I know they don't have ears, but does anyone have evidence that they can't hear?), they are exposed to unfiltered sunlight, they get nibbled on my herbivorous beetles, sucked on by aphids, are surrounded by their friends (they live in dense clusters... surely this makes them social life forms), they are exposed to a variety of different smells and temperatures. However, in my house, they only get light filtered through glass, they are kept alone, and I know there is no evidence saying they have emotions, but there's also no evidence showing they don't, so I'm concerned that they're sad. They grow very well and are very healthy, but is this enough?

Anyone have any thoughts on this important issue of flora welfare? Should we start a vegetation liberation movement?


----------



## NCHERPS (May 21, 2006)

I say free the Turnip !


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 21, 2006)

I have seen papers which suggest that plants can go into a comatozed state when a florist walks in the room.
SO if they are smart enough for that maybe they would like freedom


----------



## pugsly (May 21, 2006)

Puts the popcorn in the microwave!


----------



## hugsta (May 21, 2006)

Makes himself comfy on Steves lounge and waits for the popcorn, don't forget the drink pugs....  And NO, I don't like turnip juice, it is cruel and inhumane to put them through a blender just to get their juices. ;-)


----------



## Sdaji (May 21, 2006)

NCHERPS said:


> I say free the Turnip !



Testify, brother!


----------



## Sdaji (May 21, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Puts the popcorn in the microwave!



You evil [edited by moderators, please do not swear]! Don't you realise that plants are [edited by moderators, swearing will not be tolerated] life forms too, with [edited by moderators, you're really pushing our limits now] feelings and [edited by moderators, last warning], emotions. How can you live with yourself, murdering corn? Every individual corn kernel you pop is a potential new corn plant, capable of producing babies of its own. It has the potential to grow and develop in the beauty of nature, beneath the life-giving sun and rain, and caressed by the gentle breeze, which is natures way of showing [edited by moderators, we're serious now, Sdaji, you little $#!T] affection, you complete and utter [that's it Sdaji, you're banned].


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 21, 2006)

Have you tried classical musis for your plants Sdaji? 

I hear thats their favourite music. Perhaps they're lacking some good music...but other than that- it sounds like they have a great life with you....

And I agree...Turnips should be free. 

(Hmmm...visions of Triffids here!)


----------



## Snow1369 (May 21, 2006)

LMAO...this is gunna be great!
i wan't popcorn too now but some how i feel if i get it im being cruel....
if i gave my snake popcorn would i be being cruel in two ways?


----------



## Sdaji (May 21, 2006)

AntaresiaLady: Classical music is a human product, it is not natural. Exposing plants to music of any form is horribly irresponsible and cruel, it is just one step away from nature, taking them more deeply into captivity. For shame! Tut tut :evil: :cry:

Snow: of course it would. It's cruel to keep snakes in captivity, we've already established that. I suppose if you were to find corn which was already popped (and thus already murdered and beyond hope) and you were to use it to suffocate a captive snake (thus ending its misery), it might be acceptable, as long as you did it during a time of appropriate lunar and planetary alignment, and wore a pirate costume.


----------



## Parko (May 22, 2006)

I think it is only cruel to keep pot plants if you are intending to chop them up and smoke them.


----------



## pugsly (May 22, 2006)

> don't forget the drink pugs....



Beam for me, what are you after?!

Sdaji, you remind me of Robin Williams sometimes, just not sure if your sane or not... !


----------



## pugsly (May 22, 2006)

> I think it is only cruel to keep pot plants if you are intending to chop them up and smoke them.



Now who would do such a thing! (Quick Huggy he's onto us!)


----------



## hugsta (May 22, 2006)

Jonny W for me, and yes, Sdaji is insane. ;-)  :lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (May 22, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Snow: of course it would. It's cruel to keep snakes in captivity, we've already established that. I suppose if you were to find corn which was already popped (and thus already murdered and beyond hope) and you were to use it to suffocate a captive snake (thus ending its misery), it might be acceptable, as long as you did it during a time of appropriate lunar and planetary alignment, and wore a pirate costume.


i guess were all just cruel you should let all your snake go (when im there with my tanks) and free your pot plant just let it go thats it won't be hard or cruel!
Pirate Costume?


----------



## Snow1369 (May 22, 2006)

pugsly said:


> > I think it is only cruel to keep pot plants if you are intending to chop them up and smoke them.
> 
> 
> 
> Now who would do such a thing! (Quick Huggy he's onto us!)


LMAO! thats hiarious!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 22, 2006)

bundy here thanks pugs. a bloody stiff one!!

Sdaji...you have corrected my erroneous ways, I am going to be retiring my classical collection and give my plants peace.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Snow1369 said:


> i guess were all just cruel you should let all your snake go (when im there with my tanks) and free your pot plant just let it go thats it won't be hard or cruel!
> Pirate Costume?



Yes yes! We are all cruel! But alas, we cannot release our snakes, as it would be cruel to unleash them on an unsuspecting world, and also to expose them to a world of cruetly! :shock: What are we to do? In desperation I seek and answer, ever more critical it seems to become that I find it, as even the act of breathing is cruel to all other life forms which depend upon oxygen to breathe! I can't even kill myself as it would be cruel to destroy the body which so many symbiotic (and perhaps even parasitic) bacteria and other microscopic life forms call home!

By questioning the pirate costume, I can only be made to assume that you're not a very good Pastafarian :cry:


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

hugsta said:


> Sdaji is insane.



Many people make that supposition, but I know better.

*twitch*


----------



## Moreliaman (May 22, 2006)

I'm not a vegetarian because I love animals, I'm a vegetarian because I hate plants !!


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Oh no! Because of you, they are putting land aside to farm plants such as carrots, lettuce, grains and various fruits... these are the things you hate! :shock: If you were to cease eating the things you hate, the people you buy them from would have a smaller market and accordingly, would produce less! Thus, these plants you hate so much would never know the joy of coming into existance. If we all band together against the tyrany of the domesticated plants, we can wipe many, perhaps even most, completely out of existance! Look at wheat, it is virtually enslaving the human race! For countless generations now, humans have cared for wheat, dedicated more land to it than anything else. The only reason wheat is the most successful of the domesticated plants is because it is the most commonly eaten food by the planet's most dominant animal species! By being our favoured food source, it has controlled us, we now do its bidding. You are helping the enemy! You are a slave to hexaploid wheat! :shock: If you want to increase the success of any farmed living thing (or in many cases, wild things), the best thing to do is eat as much of it as possible. End the terror dished out by hexaploid wheat! Eat a kangaroo!


----------



## mciver (May 22, 2006)

Just a question Sdaji, do you walk your plants, do they have an exercise yard? Couch runners for instance need lots of exercise. Crab apples have been known to benefit from a trip to the beach and climbing roses certainly love a trip to Mt buffalo. You see where I'm coming from? There has to be something in it for the plant OK.


----------



## krusty (May 22, 2006)

set them free.


----------



## Hickson (May 22, 2006)

Sdaji, you're a radical fanatic vego-fundamentalist, aren't you?

I'm proud to say I grow plants on my kitchen window just to feed to my lizards. They're genetically modified to produce larger, juicier leaves, and i rip those leaves off the plant with my bare hands - no sharp scissors for me! And no anaesthesia either. I'm a botanical Hoser. 

And if that's not cruel enough, I forgot to water them today.

Bring it on, Turnipboy!



Hix


----------



## Bakes (May 22, 2006)

Sdaji, are your plants wild caught or home grown? Cause if they are home grown and you do as Krusty suggested then you are sending them to certain death. They don't have the skills to survive in the wild.


----------



## Kersten (May 22, 2006)

Well thank you all, I've seen the error of my ways. I set my snakes free to roam (coincidentally they chose their enclosures and locked the doors after themselves), I've given up eating meat (but the steak keeps jumping in the pan and then onto my plate-the knives and forks have been aiding and abbetting their odd suicidal mission) and I no longer eat vegies or have plants in the yard (the vegies have now joined the meat and they have a suicide pact). I tried putting my clothes out in the backyard to let all the little cotton fibres run free like they should....but I think they've also been corrupted by my evil influence and wont do anything but lie there  

I'M TRYING TO CORRECT MY HORRIBLY CRUEL LIFESTYLE BUT IT'S JUST NOT WORKING!!!!    

Please, can any of you vego-fundamenatalists, snake lovers and non parasites aid me in my quest for enlightenment????

(Kris wants to know if we're sposed to feed the tree out the front live rats or just find some road kill?)


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

I am detecting a hint of sarcasm in many voices here! I don't think some of you realise how serious this issue really is, do you know that there are plants even trees that are kept in pots that are deigned to stunt their growth from the roots up? These are called bonsai, they are sick, cruel and selfish human development for nothing other than the satisfaction of those who keep them. So before you go trivialising this issue think about those plants that really are affected by the cruelty of the so called humanity.

All i have left to say is that you are all sick!

Until someone can give me a good reason to keep plants in pots i will not!


----------



## Oliver (May 22, 2006)

Wow what an excellent topic. 

I'm starting to wonder if it's cruel to keep myself in a house. Shouldn't I be running wild?


----------



## TrueBlue (May 22, 2006)

just give them lots of chicken poo and they will forgive you and love you.


----------



## SLACkra (May 22, 2006)

speaking of playing music to your plants didn't mythbuster's experiment say that rock music makes them grow the best. my theory is there are random rock groups roaming the forests cranking it up, it would explain the increase growth rate as they think their home 

andrew


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 22, 2006)

I'm surprised this thread didn't come with a sdaji poll as standard.


----------



## raptor (May 22, 2006)

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3708/is_199801/ai_n8774322


----------



## moosenoose (May 22, 2006)

Personally I think my plants are better in pots. For one they don't get bashed with the lawn mower or whipped with the whipper snipper, if they are up high the dog doesn't wizz on em or worse. I have been known to pick the flowers off the roses at times and spray them with chemicals...I dare say I'm a bit of a thug, but trying my best! Anyway, who's to say that plants don't like dog wizz anyway! :? 8) :lol:


----------



## Samma3l (May 22, 2006)

Plants kept in pots are just wrong. You are infact over-caring for them, fertilizers, insecticides, fungicides etc are preventing your plant's immune system from developing naturally as it should be. What about the exotic plants you have imported? What if they bring a disease with them that wipe out all the plants here? Have you no responsibility?

When they have a crack down on plant licences what are you going to do with the plants you dont have licences for? especially the exotics? People everywhere are going to release them in the wild and they are going to reproduce and kill the ecosystem! You say that it takes 2 plants to tango, but what about when theres more? Plants reproduce really fast you know!

I disagree with people purpose breeding plants for their beauty/colours/different shapes. Those plants are not the same as the wild ones and if they were in the wild they would be killed right away. I prefer to see a plant in its natural state not one that isnt natural at all. Dont get me started on the blue rose debate let me tell you!


----------



## cris (May 22, 2006)

sadji u r one sad f'tard


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

mciver said:


> Just a question Sdaji, do you walk your plants, do they have an exercise yard? Couch runners for instance need lots of exercise. Crab apples have been known to benefit from a trip to the beach and climbing roses certainly love a trip to Mt buffalo. You see where I'm coming from? There has to be something in it for the plant OK.



No, I don't. I believe that excercise is cruel, because it necessitates movement, which might involve the accidental squishing of other life forms. The potted plants I keep are cacti (perhaps a trip to the desert or to a pin factory would be in order?) and Venus fly traps..... I'll start saving up for the research lab, workshops, scientists and engineers.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Hix said:


> Sdaji, you're a radical fanatic vego-fundamentalist, aren't you?
> 
> I'm proud to say I grow plants on my kitchen window just to feed to my lizards. They're genetically modified to produce larger, juicier leaves, and i rip those leaves off the plant with my bare hands - no sharp scissors for me! And no anaesthesia either. I'm a botanical Hoser.
> 
> ...



Naughty naughty.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> I am detecting a hint of sarcasm in many voices here! I don't think some of you realise how serious this issue really is, do you know that there are plants even trees that are kept in pots that are deigned to stunt their growth from the roots up? These are called bonsai, they are sick, cruel and selfish human development for nothing other than the satisfaction of those who keep them. So before you go trivialising this issue think about those plants that really are affected by the cruelty of the so called humanity.
> 
> All i have left to say is that you are all sick!
> 
> Until someone can give me a good reason to keep plants in pots i will not!



Sarcasm? :shock: From whom? :shock:

I was waiting for someone to raise the issue of bonsai. It is far too horrible an issue for me to tackle.


----------



## timmy (May 22, 2006)

Sadji your hilarious. And what is an f"tard
Maybe it should be illegal to sell plants in public places, Such as nurserys as this may stress the plant.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Oliver said:


> Wow what an excellent topic.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if it's cruel to keep myself in a house. Shouldn't I be running wild?



Come on Oliver, we all want to address this issue, but using shock tactics such as this crazy story of yours about keeping yourself in a house is going too far. There might be children reading this thread, we don't want to give them nightmares now, do we? Soon there will be children screaming at night, after the horrific dreams about living in a house, warm, clothed, well fed and looked after :shock: They should be out there running wild, starving, covered in fleas, filled with intestinal worms, hair full of lice... the way nature intended. Please don't tell me you live in some other manner, it is distasteful.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> speaking of playing music to your plants didn't mythbuster's experiment say that rock music makes them grow the best. my theory is there are random rock groups roaming the forests cranking it up, it would explain the increase growth rate as they think their home
> 
> andrew



Come on, if emulating nature was what was best for captive specimens, we'd have to feed our snakes live food which was full of worms, give them ticks and occassionally cut them with blades to simulate predatory attacks.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Azztech said:


> I'm surprised this thread didn't come with a sdaji poll as standard.



Ah... I miss Sdaji polls. Unfortunately they caused unwanted issues.


----------



## Samma3l (May 22, 2006)

Sdaji, 

The can of worms that would have been released if you posted a poll, would have been of value to the plants you keep


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Personally I think my plants are better in pots. For one they don't get bashed with the lawn mower or whipped with the whipper snipper, if they are up high the dog doesn't wizz on em or worse. I have been known to pick the flowers off the roses at times and spray them with chemicals...I dare say I'm a bit of a thug, but trying my best! Anyway, who's to say that plants don't like dog wizz anyway! :? 8) :lol:



You're a truly evil man!


----------



## Hickson (May 22, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Naughty naughty.



Once again, I have been cut to the quick by Sdaji's rapier-like wit.



Hix


----------



## nvenm8 (May 22, 2006)

Take 3/5th's of 5/8's of all mentioned above place in a mulcher and you would have a fertilizer that would rival any animal deposits. JMO.  That will make the plants happy.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

cris said:


> sadji u r one sad f'tard



Thanks for assisting with my self identification problem  All this time I thought I was a content f'tard :cry: 8) :shock:


----------



## amethystine (May 22, 2006)

flower power!


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Hix said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > Naughty naughty.
> ...



It's a good thing you conceded when you did... there was more of that wit ready and waiting


----------



## cris (May 22, 2006)

> Thanks for assisting with my self identification problem All this time I thought I was a content f'tard


Oh stupid me i forgot there is no way of knowing if it is actually possible for u to be sad or content(sorry for misleading you), since you are a creature driven by need. 
I wouldnt be surprised if plants do have a greater mental capacity than some ppl and everone knows they have a brain and complex emotions.


----------



## Stevo (May 22, 2006)

i cannot fathom what this has to do with the meaning of life
you are all completely nuts (especially you grasshopper)


----------



## Hickson (May 22, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> It's a good thing you conceded when you did... there was more of that wit ready and waiting



Like I said previously: Bring it on Turniphead!

    

Hix


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Hix said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good thing you conceded when you did... there was more of that wit ready and waiting
> ...



Naughty naughty naughty.


----------



## Kersten (May 22, 2006)

> Naughty naughty naughty.


Now that's just harsh and unecessary....mods....can we please remove the gutter talk????!!!!


----------



## timmy (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like all of you have cruely smoked too much plant matter.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 22, 2006)

hmmm...


----------



## Random (May 22, 2006)

Based on the evidence I have seen, I have to disagree. Having set free many natives on plantations, it has lead me to believe that the plants really do have their own personalities. On the whole, it seems that most would prefer a potted life in fact. The amount they resist when I tried to coax them out of their pots is a clear indication that they wish to stay. The plastic pots on the other hand are communal creatures and are almost impossible to separate if encouraged together with too much force.


----------



## Magpie (May 22, 2006)

I think plants must like living in pots, i mean... I've seen them breeding when kept in pots and when I release mine into the wild, they have a tendancy to die.


----------



## jordo (May 22, 2006)

I think its OK for captive breed plants to live in pots because they don'tknow any different, however it is just plain cruel to suddenly restrict a wild plant which may have a territory of up to 3 square km to a pot where it can barely move. JMO :wink:


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

Bahahahaha!!!! This is the best thread i have ever seen!!!!   :lol:


----------



## newtosnakes (May 22, 2006)

Once again, thank you to Sdaji for amusing me so much I literally laughed coke out my nose.... very charming image I am sure, with all of you boys sure to be filling my PM inbox with desperate pleads for dates, however it is my unfortunate responsibility to inform you all that I am already happily married. 

Please don't send flowers to woo me, it is sadistic to cruelly cut the limbs of those flowers purely for my enjoyment. Lets all band together and send a petition to all the florists out there to see if we can't persuade them to cease their awful profession....


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

Sorry new to snakes but i need to stop you there! These are multi generation captive and selectively bred plants that have been harvested for years for this one purpose there fore these plants do not know any better and probably feel it is what they are destined to do. Besides which, uness you can prove that plants do not have emotions, I firmly believe flowers have a strong sense of altruism and simply do things for the benefit of others.


----------



## newtosnakes (May 22, 2006)

Gordo, I refuse to believe that this practice is "ok" just because it is something that has continued for multiple generations. People used to practice cannibalism aswell (some still do) just cause it has been done for years does not make it suitable in my books. 

Free the poor flowers....


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

newtosnakes said:


> Free the poor flowers....



I will by cutting them form the limbs that bind them to the evil plant!!!

I'm gonna go boil some cabbage and preserve some olives now! MWAHhahaha :twisted:


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

And don't forget that the best beer in the world is seflessly given it's flavour from the wonderful hops! I sure do take my hat off to the generosity of plants!


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

Well it dodn't take lomg for that post to disapear! HAHA LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 22, 2006)

out door plants seem happier than ones in pots for sure,and the happiness they bring to people is quite obvious in this pic,,click click bubble bubble cough cough


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

Ssssnakeman, did you take that down or did a mod?


----------



## timmy (May 22, 2006)

If those plants in Afgan new wat they were for, then they would definately would be unhappy. :lol:


----------



## theplantguys (May 22, 2006)

*Plant crimes*



Moreliaman said:


> I'm not a vegetarian because I love animals, I'm a vegetarian because I hate plants !!



I think sadly i will have to report you to the RSPCP (Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Plants), but then again with out you i perhaps wouldnt make a living........perhaps i should blackmail you to be on the payroll................. keep the vegetation clean, its a growth industry :lol: 


Make Plants not war.


:roll:


----------



## Parko (May 22, 2006)

I know how this thread ends, anytime now Sdaji will suddenly do a complete U-turn and for some inexplicable reason change his mind and decide it is okay to keep plants in pots.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Oh no! :shock: I see the mysterious magical maggot men have taken over Parko's brain! :shock: :cry:


----------



## Parko (May 22, 2006)

Geez Sdaji, took you a while to work that out.


----------



## timmy (May 22, 2006)

Ask the plant


----------



## ricky (May 22, 2006)

What on earth ??? I assumed @ first this was a serious ? but then had second thoughts. I am new to this sight and have come to realise you are all crazy. In a good way. I guess if the plants look health enough i would not be to concerned. Oh yeah and pop corn and a beer would be great thanx.


----------



## Magpie (May 22, 2006)

> I am new to this sight and have come to realise you are all crazy.




speak for yourself, I'm as sane as the day is long.


----------



## waruikazi (May 22, 2006)

I'm not crazy! Atleast that's what my psychologist tells me.


----------



## Sdaji (May 22, 2006)

Crazy? Crazy like a turnip.


----------



## jordo (May 22, 2006)

... no like a car battery....


----------



## jordo (May 22, 2006)

-twitch-


----------



## addalast (May 22, 2006)

HMMM. I'm a bit concerned that if you were to be released you would not survive. When you lose your power (or will) to control and take life it can be a sign that you are losing you will to live altogether. You are after all a carnivore, and without the basic desire to kill and devour living things you will not survive in the wild
Good luck, A


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2006)

After reading this thread I decided to release my collection of Cacti. I changed my mind however, as I released that once they were in the wild they would just be a bunch of pricks.


----------



## newtosnakes (May 22, 2006)

oh greebs, the poor cacti. imagine referring to a poor defenseless plant as anything so degrading....


----------



## jordo (May 22, 2006)

> once they were in the wild they would just be a bunch of pricks.


:lol:


----------



## Hickson (May 23, 2006)

Greebo said:


> After reading this thread I decided to release my collection of Cacti. I changed my mind however, as I released that once they were in the wild they would just be a bunch of pricks.



Despite what I said earlier, I make an exception for Cacti.

I would strongly advise you to release them, Greebo - as far from your home as possible. In time they will shake and quiver and eventually explode in a cascade of aggressive hairy Tarantulas that are the size of dinnerplates. better they do that away from your home, not in the home.



Hix

I know this will happen because I read it in an email.


----------



## Samma3l (May 23, 2006)

everything you get in emails are true


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Hix said:


> Greebo said:
> 
> 
> > After reading this thread I decided to release my collection of Cacti. I changed my mind however, as I released that once they were in the wild they would just be a bunch of pricks.
> ...



There is a reasonable market for arachnids ATM so maybe it is a good idea to hold onto the cacti :?:


----------



## orsm (May 23, 2006)

Yes, it's cruel to keep plants in pots. It's also cruel to pick fruits, eat vegetables and stare at any plants as you might give them a complex.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 23, 2006)

michael moore's ficus ran for a government position, see what they can achieve when they are free?? We're just not letting them reach their full potential


----------

